# Looking for a new table saw.



## RCrosby257 (Jan 24, 2011)

For years I've had an OLD Delta Rockwell table saw. Table is 20X22" and it has a 4" side jointer. I'm not doing what anyone would call "fine cabinetry" but it, and a DeWalt chop saw, get regular use for various around the home projects.
It's time to upgrade and I'm looking for something with a bigger table and easier adjustment for blade height and angle. The fence also leaves much to be desired.
Is this enough information for folks to offer advice on manufacturers and models that might be appropriate for me, or that I should avoid.
I won't say that money is no concern, but I'd pay what I have to to get a piece of equipment that will do what I need and hopefully last as long as I will. (At 67 I'll be happy with 20 to 30 years! ;-)
Any and all info greatly appreciated.
Rob
p.s. If they aren't usually part of a basic saw, I would add that the jointer gets a fair amount of use and I'd like one to be included in my new saw.
About how much should I be prepared to pay?


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I sure like the jet saws, not cheap. About $2100, but what a sweet saw and the fences are great.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You buy table saws from $250.00 to 4000.00. None of them have jointers. That was a marketing device in decades past.
What price point are you looking at?
You can build any size table you want to use with the saw.
Delta contractor saws used to be good meat and potato saws. I haven't looked at them for years.
Lately I've seen Unisaws on Craig's List for under $1000.00, some as low as $500.00. Delta arbor saws as well.
Seems a lot of baby boomers are selling their tools and moving to smaller houses and out of state.
Grizzly has some good saws as well.


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I really like your attitude.I'm 60 and have had several saws that would have outlived me had I have kept them.I've owned a custom cabinet and furniture shop for 14 years and been a contactor for many years.
As Ron stated the saws with jointers were kind of a marketing ploy for a while.not one of my favorites.
My favorite cabinet saw has always been a Powermatic 66 with a 52 " Beismeyer fence which I made custom table for.At my age I don't think the $4k price tag would pay off.
It would help if you would nail down the budget for us a little and let us know if you desire a contractor type saw or a cabinet saw and what type of work you will be using it for .
I have owned and used many and sure I could give you some good advice with a little more info.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The Powermatic 66 is what I'd like to get when my dream shop is built. I see them on Craigslist for under $1000 all the time. 

If you want brand new the Powermatic PM2000 is roughy equivalent, but the PM66 is still the gold standard (no pun intended).


----------



## RCrosby257 (Jan 24, 2011)

*Table Saw*

Thanks for your replies and suggestions.
Hoping to find something in the $500 to $1,000 range; new or excellent used.
Thinking back on the past year or two I've used my saw to turn scrap 2X4's into 1/2", 3/4" etc. strips for making shadow boxes, tool trays, etc.
Also squaring up 3/8" plywood for shelf backing, utility boxes, etc.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

You should be able to find a PM66 for that, but they run on 220v, so if you don't have that, you'll have to look for other saws. 

Another alternative would be to find an older Craftsman contractor saw (not a jobsite saw). They go for around $100-150 and they're awesome, except for the worst fence known to man. You can spend the rest of that money on a decent fence.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

35 years ago bought a craftsman 10" table saw. Used it for a couple of years and moved up to a Rockwell contractors saw.15 years or so on that and sold it and got a unisaw with a biesmeyer fence on a 50% off friends deal. Maybe five years back grabbed theory able desalt 10" deal. When I want anything, I have to move a car and take a garage bay for it. So, if I am doing cabinets or furniture, the unisaw comes out but if I am doing anything else it is the portable dewalt. Just less hassle and for anything but cabinetry result is the same. Ron


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm sure I'll get blasted, but I like my Ridgid saw. A few years back, they came out with a saw with a granite table, and Home Depot was dumping the iron table models for $350! I built my house, and a bunch of kitchen cabinets, and it's been great. Nice built-in mobile stand, too. I also have the Ridgid 12" sliding miter saw (they had a similar sale) and it's a beast. With the folding stand, it's very fast to set up.

I think buying GOOD blades is half the battle to good results. Properly adjusting the saw is also important, especially if you buy a used one. My Ridgid was spot-on right out the box.


----------



## drew53813 (Jun 25, 2014)

I agree with Mush creek. I picked up a used Ridgid 3650 for around 300. Best table saw I have ever used. It comes with a solid, fully adjustable fence, 28 Left blade rip capacity and 36 inch right. Fully adjustable blade raise and tilt feature, decent dust collection, and the herculift mobile wheel system. I push a pedal and it locks right into place and wont move. To make my deal even more incredible, I have a cut out for a router in my cast iron top, so I can free up space in my shop.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I love my ridgid saw but if I could I would trade it tomorrow for a real table saw. Contractor saws are OK to a point but if you work with sheet goods much and have the room for it go with the Jet, Powermatic or Unisaw.


----------



## drew53813 (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah and a budget that far exceeds the average craftsman. I was able to buy a joiner and other tools I needed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought a Grizzly cabinet saw about 10 years ago---I have really worked it hard and it has never failed to keep up.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I think a lot of DIYers get confused between a contractor saw and a jobsite saw. A jobsite saw is small and portable, and a contractor saw is stationary but isn't enclosed at the bottom like a cabinet or hybrid saw (still haven't figured out the difference in those two styles). 

Mine is a contractor saw (Craftsman), and works just fine for almost any application. It just sucks at dust collection.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm another happy Ridgid owner. The mobile base is great for my cramped garage. Mine is an older contractor model. The newer Ridgid hybrids get lots of praise.


----------

